# SO CONFUSED! Cant seem to find my answer. Please help!



## angrygravel (Feb 1, 2009)

I was just diagnosed with SIBO and am starting a course of Xixafan antibiotics soon. I am wondering if it is okay to take probiotics while I'm taking my antibiotic course. Would this make the antibiotics any less effective? I have been trying to do research but have not come up with clear answers, especially because these are obviously antibiotics specifically for a intestinal overgrowth.I am also wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a type of diet to follow if you have SIBO. I have been looking a lot online but could use a little guidance. I currently do not eat any wheat/gluten or dairy and keep the sugar to a very minimum. I eat lean meats, mostly vegetables with the occasional fruit. The only processed food I would say I eat are gluten free waffles made from rice flour. I do not know if these antibiotics will work, but I certainly would like to eat a diet that, as much as possible, does not exacerbate this condition.thank you!


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

yes you can,no it shouldnt make the antibiotics less effective, but try to take the probiotic away from the antibiotic so some of the probiotic will surviveI dont know about diet....If Xifaxan doesnt work, metronidazole or vancomycin would...just depends what the bugs are and what they're resistant or not resistant to.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiyou should DEFINATELY take the probiotic with teh antibiotic, AT LEAST 3 hours appart, but take the probiotic on an empty stomach. Look up pat man75 for diet ideas, he really knows his stuff on diets for bacteria! tell him ian sent you!cheersIan


----------

